# DIY Log Trailer : Another Option



## fwf (May 19, 2005)

I've seen may threads about log trailers, both do-it-yourself and commercial, but I stumbled on a new option today that may offer some do-it-yourselfers a good headstart so you don'thave to start from scratch.

Ag dealers offer what is called a "running gear" (shown below). This is the basic chassis that is used to attach a hay rack or silage bin for farm transport.







The one I saw today was brand new, rated at 12 ton capacity, weighs about 1100 lbs, and comes complete as shown for $2000.00 US. The rear four tires of the one shown are on a bogie axle which work well in all rough forest terrain but still be gentle on the ground. There are many other models made, both smaller and larger. The smallest one offered by this company (Pequea) has 4 wheels, rated at 10 ton capacity, and weighs 500lbs.

There are no brakes or lights, but they can be used for ag (forestry?) on the road with a SMV (slow moving vehicle) emblem. And since they are built to have a cargo bed of some sort attached, it may be a useful foundation for building a log trailer.


----------



## Tom Dunlap (May 19, 2005)

There are units like that with hoists rusting away in may farms. Even if the hydraulics needed a little work, the frame and hoist can be purchased pretty cheap. Adding brakes could be easy too.


----------



## fwf (May 19, 2005)

Good point Tom. Yes, I forgot to mention that the availability of used units at auctions, equipment dealers, etc.

BTW, these particular units have no hydraulics. Hence the low price. But they are designed to be adapted to an abundance of different uses.

Also forgot to mention that the distance between the front and rear cross-members is adjustable. The unit pictured is 12 feed by default, which is ideal for 16' logs.


----------



## Lumberjack (May 20, 2005)

Are you sure the weights are correct? 20,000 pounds on a 500 pound frame? Or 24,000 on a 1100 pound frame?

Seems rather light duty, but maybe its just me.


----------



## fwf (May 20, 2005)

Lumberjack said:


> Are you sure the weights are correct? 20,000 pounds on a 500 pound frame? Or 24,000 on a 1100 pound frame?
> 
> Seems rather light duty, but maybe its just me.



Oops, good catch! The 24,000 capacity of the 1100 lb frame is correct, but the capacity of the 500 lb trailer is only 12,000 lbs.


----------

